# Chili NY



## Green Feet (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi, I received a call looking for someone in Chili, NY looking to have their Driveway done. I do not go that far South. She is about 1 mile West of Walmart on Chili Ave before you get to Wegmans. If interested, call me 202-1010, I get you the info
Bob


----------

